# time taken to burn



## 56561 (Sep 13, 2006)

I want to know how much time it takes to burn a 4.6 gb data using a dvd burner using different speed . Also I want to know time takes to burn for CD also at different speed . 

thanks ,


----------



## vinyas (Sep 13, 2006)

5  mins @ 16x

i use only SOny Media ... which is best so far wat i have used


----------



## vikasg03 (Sep 13, 2006)

5 min??? impossible.... I use moserbare DVD @16x and my LG dvd writer takes 45-50 min to burn 4.5 GB data in DVD...
vikas


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 13, 2006)

My Sony DVD Writer takes 8-10 minutes in writing a 4.5 GB DVD


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 13, 2006)

My LG DVD writer takes 5.6 min to burn 4.5GB of data on mosaerbaer DVD


----------



## Desperado (Sep 14, 2006)

hey i m GUESSING .. it depends on the media you use... i use MOSAER bear and it takes 50 - 60 mins to burn a dvd..  i m planning to try some other media like sony etc some time soon

i have a sony dvd writer


----------



## kalpik (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ How do you people live with 50-60 minutes to burn a DVD! There is definately something wrong with your drives! Check if DMA is enabled! It should take somewhere around 6 minutes to burn @ 16x. My BenQ DW 1650 takes a little under 6 minutes to burn a full DVD.

@vinyas: 5 minutes is impossible (unless you have an 18x writer). You must not have burned a *full* DVD.


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 14, 2006)

check ur buffer's .. if they continuosly decline and then move back up then there is some problem.... that results in a major time lag..


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2006)

My Benq CD/DVD Writer takes 15-20 min to burn 4.35GB of Data.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Sep 14, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ How do you people live with 50-60 minutes to burn a DVD! There is definately something wrong with your drives! Check if DMA is enabled! It should take somewhere around 6 minutes to burn @ 16x. My BenQ DW 1650 takes a little under 6 minutes to burn a full DVD.
> 
> @vinyas: 5 minutes is impossible (unless you have an 18x writer). You must not have burned a *full* DVD.


hey, i also have the same drive......to burn moserbaer 4.7gb at 8x, it takes 20-30 mins......y is this??? and DMA fails whenever i enable it


----------



## kalpik (Sep 14, 2006)

8x should take around 12-15 minutes. For your DMA problem, right click on your primary/secondary IDE channel (depending on which channel your writer is connected to) and select un-install. Then reboot. Windows will install the IDE channel again. Then try enabling DMA.


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 14, 2006)

mine takes 8-9 minutes at 8x speed.


----------



## vinyas (Sep 14, 2006)

Burnt 3 DVD Today ... movies of size 4.35 gb

i am using Sony DVD+R Ver 2.0,16x media

DVD 1 : 5.10 mins
DVD 2: 5.07 mins
DVD 3 : 5.12 mins

using nero 7 .....

average it takes 5 mins for me ... i dont like moser baer media ... had problems finalising the DVD.... been using sony for almost 6 months now  ... no probs at all...though Media is a touch expensive .... dont mind paying the price as long they maintain quality


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 15, 2006)

DVD @ 8x-12mins
      @ 4x-16mins
Cds at 32x-4mins using sony dvd writer & Nero 7
__________
also frenz , is it possible to find the SPEED at which a CD/DVD is burnt? 
Please tell how to find it??


----------



## n2casey (Sep 15, 2006)

My SONY DVD RW takes 6.2 -7.0 min for writing 4.6 GB on SONY DVD-R at 16x


----------



## 56561 (Sep 16, 2006)

I Should Try Sony Instead Of Moserbear From Now On .....


----------



## vinyas (Sep 16, 2006)

sony rules for me..... burnt more than 100 sony DVD .... not even one coaster


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 17, 2006)

also frenz , is it possible to find the SPEED at which a CD/DVD is burnt? 
Please tell how to find it??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

Doesnt your burner show what speed its burning at? ... ?


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 17, 2006)

i have some old cds (of just 100 MB)for which i want to find the speed at which its burnt so dat i can do multisession over it?
Any ideas?? Plz help me frenz..


----------



## Desperado (Sep 19, 2006)

.. give us a resolution to minimize this issue ..? kalpik's idea comes close ....how do i find which channel my dvd is set to..

-- can u help me with one more issue .... whenever i play a dvd/ cd the sound is slightly blurry/echoes ... but when i play a movie saved on my harddsik.. it sounds perfectttt...

any suggestions why this is happening.. a step by step setting for IDE channels would be appreciated...


----------



## djmykey (Sep 19, 2006)

I used my LG GSA-H10N on a USB 2.0 external case. 
DVD used Princo (dont frag me was testing this setup)

DVD burned at 4x in 13 mins flat. No buffer problems or nothing. Just smooth.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 19, 2006)

Desperado said:
			
		

> .. give us a resolution to minimize this issue ..? kalpik's idea comes close ....how do i find which channel my dvd is set to..
> 
> -- can u help me with one more issue .... whenever i play a dvd/ cd the sound is slightly blurry/echoes ... but when i play a movie saved on my harddsik.. it sounds perfectttt...
> 
> any suggestions why this is happening.. a step by step setting for IDE channels would be appreciated...


Hmm.. You can use Nero Info Tool (under nero toolkit) to find out the channel your writer is connected to. And your second problem is also due to DMA most probably..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 19, 2006)

My sony DVD writer takes about 10 minutes for writing


----------



## thetopcyborg (Sep 19, 2006)

i reinstalled my drive but the time taken is same....moreover, the time taken to burn a Sony cd-r at 48x is 2mins.....
mommy!!!!!!1

and btw, i hv two drives, a really old samsung as master and the benq as slave.....i want to interchange the two i.e want to convert benq as master and samsung as slave....will i be able to do that just by changing the ide connectors????? 
and will it affect my drives in any way?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ You dont have to change the connectors.. Just change the jumpers (read about them in the manual, they are next to the IDE cable). And 2 mins @ 48X for a CD is perfectly normal.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 20, 2006)

hey kalpik, help me out with my second issue man ..!!!


----------



## djmykey (Sep 20, 2006)

@Desperado - Tell me how u play a movie frm a dvd, I mean player and all. Coz u might b using a diff player and the player might b having a diff sound setting. So check that and then reply.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 20, 2006)

thx djmykey .. its vlc player ..i was using this player for abt 2 month... never had this problem earlier.. ... my dvd rw is set to secondary ide channel.. and when i change it to DMA .. i cant even see the media files..

only if i revert it back to PIO mode dat i can play the movies.. but as i said the sound echoes..


----------



## djmykey (Sep 20, 2006)

I dunno abt vlc but u can check if u r using some equaliser or some effects that might b making some hall effect or sumthing. 

Dont change the PIO mode to DMA the optical drive wont work. Optical drives work on PIO mode only.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 20, 2006)

In alcohol 120% my sony  G120A takes 5 min nd 8 min to burn a 16x nd 8x  full DVDs. But my drive is a bit slower at burning CDs. It takes 3min or a max 3min 20sec, as the drive supports CD burn speed of max 40x.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 20, 2006)

i have tried windows media player too..it still echoes..i think i need to repeat my problm..

the movies sounds perfectt whem they are saved on my harddisk..

its only with dvd player dat i have this problem..


----------



## djmykey (Sep 21, 2006)

Wait am I missing something. U r saying DVD player is it a hardware player or something else. Do clarify this point pls then I can think of something that mightve gone wrong.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Optical drives work on PIO mode only.



Who told you that?!

@Desperado: If your drive is not working with DMA, there is definately something wrong with the drive or your chipset on the motherboard. You could also try formatting and re-installing windows..


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 21, 2006)

i use HP dvd writer.....

it takes arnd 8-10 min to burn a dvd media (4.7 GB writex 8x) at 8x.... 

but i don't know why it takes arnd 10-11 min to burn a dvd media(4.7 GB writex 16x) @ 12x....


----------



## thetopcyborg (Sep 21, 2006)

urm, what exactly is a jumper,hehe, can u pls tell me? i have intel d845 mobo
and will it affect performance?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 21, 2006)

For writin..Dual Layer DVD for me it takezz 11 Min...in LG writer..


----------



## vinyas (Sep 21, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> For writin..Dual Layer DVD for me it takezz 11 Min...in LG writer..




hey bro... wat Dual Layer Media U use ?? ... how much does it cost ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2006)

Dual layer DVD in 11 minutes??? Impossible dude! Dual layer takes at least 20-25 minutes on the fastest writers available today..


----------



## djmykey (Sep 21, 2006)

@Kalpik - One task for u. Do gimme a screenshot of the device manager where it mentions that a CD ROM/RW, DVD ROM/RW works in a DMA mode then I will agree with you. Coz I believe in what I see so pls do that for me.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 22, 2006)

ok guys ..heres the deal.. my sony dvd/rw is set to secondary ide channel..

i  can play movies only if its set to PIO mode (secondary channel)

i had a virus earlier and norton  ..couldnt delete it ...so i had to reinstall.....(NOW I USE NOD32  ).......... this issue started around when i had a virus..

is reinstallin my last option ???


----------



## vinyas (Sep 22, 2006)

Desperado said:
			
		

> ok guys ..heres the deal.. my sony dvd/rw is set to secondary ide channel..
> 
> i  can play movies only if its set to PIO mode (secondary channel)
> 
> ...




wrong section to post


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 22, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Dual layer DVD in 11 minutes??? Impossible dude! Dual layer takes at least 20-25 minutes on the fastest writers available today..



well dude i use only Dual Layer DVD...n i burn 4(Multi sess)  GB in tht 

rest of space i will burn later...

So it takez me 11 Min..yaar..

n i get Dual layer DVd frm 1 dealer...n tht dvd is unbranded n he sellz me @ 15 /- each..

im frm hyd...


----------



## kalpik (Sep 23, 2006)

Dual Layer DVD for 15 bucks!!! COOOOOOOOOOOL!

Oh and if you burn only 4 GB, you are not using the full DVD! That's why it takes only 11 minutes.. Burning a FULL Dual Layer DVD takes at least 20-25 mins!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Dual Layer DVD for 15 bucks!!! COOOOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> Oh and if you burn only 4 GB, you are not using the full DVD! That's why it takes only 11 minutes.. Burning a FULL Dual Layer DVD takes at least 20-25 mins!



Agree with him ..For me it took 22.3 mins to burn a dual layer DVD.....i usd a stopwatch and i have calculated


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 23, 2006)

y dude..i use nero 7.5 Premium it gives us total time...
of burnin..dual layer..


----------



## vinyas (Sep 23, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> well dude i use only Dual Layer DVD...n i burn 4(Multi sess)  GB in tht
> 
> rest of space i will burn later...
> 
> ...




whcih brand of dual Layer is this ? .... never knew we DL  SOO cheap... can pls gimme some info on this


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2006)

Lol @ 15 bucks for DL dvds, not possible as long as the ant below my foot is dead.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 23, 2006)

Ive never seen any Dual layer burnable discs yet in ny shop nd was thinkin of it as somethin very expensive nd cost u more than 100. 
15 is really CCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. 
It seems thats kinda discs will appear in my location too in near future.


----------



## vinyas (Sep 23, 2006)

i asked my  Cd shop guy he said Sony is 245 & Veratim is 180

was shocked !!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 23, 2006)

i get frm 1 dealer dude n he also sellz pirated dvd dual layer 8 movies in 1 dvd for 150 /- ...


----------



## vinyas (Sep 23, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> i get frm 1 dealer dude n he also sellz pirated dvd dual layer 8 movies in 1 dvd for 150 /- ...



can u send me across few of these 2 me .... say 10 pack or so


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2006)

duh, even I buy the same 8 movies for 30 bucks but those dvds hardly last 3 plays, and they're from china, imported/smuggled on a very huge basis, sucks!


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 24, 2006)

yes dude sum movies wont play...


----------

